# In over your head (recruitment thread)



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Kyan, a backwater world, known to the coucil of terra by name for a single reason. The bastards work their socks off. They are not warriors, diplomats or orators, they are workers and labourers, miners and farmers, they work solidly, without rest, food or water producing for the Imperium. When war calls and extra quotas of raw metal are needed for the forges of Mars it is to Kyan the council go... and the Kyanian's answer, every single time

It is said a Kyanian worker (be they male or female) is worth 10 men, and those that leave kyan to travel the stars often find work on the first planet they settle by reputation alone.

Yet it is rare that they leave the planet and over time and population growth Kyan has spread into four distinct parts. Giant plains were cattle and grox roam to produce meat or else stalks of corn sway in the wind, trees bear fruit to be picked or distilled into fine wine for the tables of the Lords and Ladies of Terra. Great mountain peaks where rock and stone is mined for its ore and men slave under the ground to harvest the precious metals for the forges of mars. Then the great ocean, from which fuel can be harvested to power the great starships that distribute this produce across the imperium.

Lastly and mostly importantly, the hive. A huge city of prefab complexes, shops and stores surrounding the foundations of the original city of Kyan, . Indeed for before the emperors divine guidance was brought to Kyan, it was a pagan paradise. Ungodly spirits were worshipped yet the world was self sufficient, efficient the workers with full bellies and open hearts, the city full of life and laughter.

So much has changed since Sanguinius strode upon the world, the flamers of his angels destroying those false idols that had been painted upon the walls. The factories still hum with life, yet the temples are now offices, government buildings and houses, unrecognizable for what they once where. Since those fateful days the produce of Kyan has increased 10 fold with new technologies allowing quicker harvests and greater workloads, yet the bellies of Kyanians now go empty, the city once so full of laughter now echoing in deadly silence.

Until what would go down in hystery as the day of the martyred matriachs, 3 weeks ago... until a single piece of paper broke their silent reserve, til the mule got tired of the stick and began to lash out with its hooves.

A single piece of paper turned the bitter mumblings to angered screams, the day the imperium took their sons from them, took the only resource they had not yet tapped. The tyranid menace called for conscription and so the imperium demanded the sons of Kyan.

Yet the mothers refused, turned out in there thousands screaming and bellowing in rage. The arbites cut them back without mercy, with pellet and bolt round and the riots and the rage subsided, to simmer under the surface. Aggression towards the arbites that now patroled the streets with itchy trigger fingers turned inwards and bar brawls and knife fights became commonplace. 

Now kyan's streets are filled with sobs and the screams of the wounded.

yet who answers those screams.. not the blood angels, for they are long gone... nor the arbites for there triggers are often the source of the screaming. 

No it is the Sentine (nemesis fans keep an eye out), the law keepers of the hive who come running, the Reeves that are forced to clear up the mess.

Yet with people becoming desperate who knows if a murder is just a murder?
Perhaps your in this way over your head?
_________________________________________________________
There you go that is the history of the rp

THE RULES (READ THEM)

1) I like my rp's free form. I like you to do the thinking, this rp in particular I'm not going to tell you what to do. I might hint, give you quandries but I expect you to think. For example... i give you a body.. i'll describe the lay of the land perhaps a little hint to some blood on the ceiling or something out of place on the table. However YOU have to tell me what your doing. ie body... i dusted for finger prints checked the table... checked the hilt of the knife. I expect you to do the brain work. If its a particularly important plot point I might be a little more clear and really push you in the right direction, but beware I might do the opposite so dont rely on my little hints.

2)Your a policeman but not John Mclane, you are not the awesome impenetrable take out helicopters with cards god that is die hard. Essentially no god modding

3) Try and leave your posts open ended. ie i want you to order tests but unless i tell you dont guarantee the results for example you can say i scanned for prints but not whether there were any.

4)Most importantly I am a description whore. i want to know how you feel, i love metaphors similes and allsorts of description in posts. Its the sign of the best rp'ers, you know not only what they did but how they felt. essentially dont just say the cat sat on the mat, i want to know if the mat scratched that fat cats ass. I dont mean you have to describe everything but the more the better. The more description the better.
___________________________________________________
Charactor

Well you are essentially a reeve.. a policeman, your job to uphold the law of the hive. You are native sons of Kyan, so it is quite possible that you sympathise with the plight that has made the hive rise up, yet this is your duty, your job, you cannot forsake it.

I'm looking for between 6-10 charactors, however that is not the only limit i'm afraid

This rp is more about developing people as rp'ers and myself as a GM and thus i'm taking a maximum of 3 veterans (you know who you are and i will be consulting with darkreever if i am unsure. Of course thar will be subject to interest, i mean if i only get 6 vets then i will take them all, but im hoping to get far more interest)

CHARACTOR SHEET

Name:

Age: 18-50 (are you the grizzled veteran of the department or the fresh faced rookie, or the cynic that cant wait to get out of this job)

Gender: yes you can be a woman

Marital status + kids: General personal life. Do you have a wife and kids?

Weaponry: Shock maul las pistol (non negotiable)

Appearance: what do you look like. Your uniform is white shirt black trousers departemental tie dark blue with aquilla crest and a coat of your choice. Do you favour the leather trench coat or the slightly shorter black jacket? 

Personality: I want to know what your charactor is like as a bloke does he get on with others, does he desire to be a leader

Background: What i do want is your background. Why did you choose the police, any interesting factors in your history, training, maybe a case of note. Please may i add i will not accept all high flyers. Some will be, yet i would like to see someone with a bit of a dud record/ perhaps powerful connections keeping him in the police force

Relationships with other characters: you will know the others even if only briefly do you like or hate other characters.

Quirk: A little quirk, something that sets your character out from the rest, maybe he always smokes on breaks or takes ages to process thoughts, (horn if you are going to post a character i deny you the right to be an alcoholic), maybe he just scratches his balls alot or sticks his tongue out while thinking, is he a zealous fanatic to the god emperor. Some little quirk to make you different

Special skill: Analytical expert, forensics pro... be creative
______________________________________________________________


That should do it 
Please feel free to pm me if you have any queries
I hope you like the idea and post charactors 
I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I would really like to get in on this, i wouldn't consider myself a veteran RP'er, having only started RP'ing withing the last few months for the first time. So yeah, would like to get in on this as it sounds excellent


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Name: Daniel Carter

Age: 28

Gender: Male

Marital status: Single, no family (more in the bio later)

Weaponry: Shock Maul, Las Pistol

Appearence: Carter stands at 5"9, fair skinned and has an athletic build, making sure that he stays in good shape and not become like some of the other slobs that he has to work with. He has short brown hair almost always styled into a short faux hawk, he also sports a short stubble at almost all times, rarely having a full clean shave or growing it into a beard. His eyes are a deep sea green. He wears the standard uniform of the Reeves, a white shirt, black trousers, a departmental dark blue tie with an aquilla crest and a short black leather jacket. He keeps his las pistol in a shoulder holster on his left and shock maul from his belt on the right. On his right hands middle finger he has a signet ring with a detailed imperial aquilla on it.

Personality: Carter is a narcissist through and through and difficult to get along with apart from a select few others in the department, although ultimately he trusts nobody but himself and makes no effort to hide this fact from others. Although he may one day seek to become more than just a reeve, for now he is happy where he is, out on the ground solving cases personally. Carter is ruthless and doesn't mind breaking the rules or having to step across the line that some others are unwilling to and will stop at nothing to solve a case. Street smart from his upbringing, he knows how the lower class work and the dirty tricks of the trade that come with it. He possesses a dark humour a quick wit, often putting others down and cares little for how others think of him. 

Background: Carters parents were never blessed with riches or upper class jobs and as a result he spent his childhood and teenage life on the streets and slums of the massive hive city. His father was an alchoholic, beat Carters mother, and would try to beat him if he wasn't out of the house so much. Spending his time on the streets and in the slums developed his wits and instincts and kept him sharp at all times, never letting his guard down. He often commited petty crimes to get by, but was rarely caught for them and never enough to start himself a criminal record. This way of life got him mixed in with alot of the rougher crowds in the hive districts and one day he was picked out by one of the crime bosses, Rethryd Thane as a potential young recruit who could be groomed into the illicit lives he and his crew led. 

He taught Carter all he knew about the criminal underworld and liked to favour him amongst others, sending him on errands to his associates and rewarding him with a small amount of money. In his mid teens however, one day he was almost caught by the reeves carrying a package for Thane but in the process of evading them lost the package. As it happened the package contained evidence connecting Thane with several crimes, including murder and he was arrested by the reeves shortly after. Carter laid low for a few days and then returned home, but when he got there he found his parents brutally murdered and the house ransacked, finding only his mothers aquilla signet ring that had been in her family for generations. Though not close to his parents he was devastated and with no family left to speak of and expelled from the gang, he decideed to turn his life around and hopefully one day avenge his parents. And so using some connections and bribes he managed to get himself into the Sentine programme and become a reeve.

After training Carter quickly earned himself a reputation as a reeve. He was undoubtedly a good detective, solving many cases with his dedication to cases, but alot questioned his methods, with rumours of him stepping beyond the line of the law sometimes to solve a case, but never proven. Nonetheless he became known to be ruthless and unfriendly to some, arrogant by others, yet effective. Now with the latest developments of the conscription and its fallout, Carter will see his work become more complex than ever before.

Relationships with other characters: Regarded by most as a bastard and not to be entirely trusted. He seems to have few friends and the ones he does have share the same questionable methods as he does. Carter isn't fond of Cole, being a fresh face rookie who has the look of somone who should still be in school. His feelings towards Silver are ambiguous at best, while she is a bit too ramrod straight for his liking, she is nonetheless a looker in the office which is rare and rather easy to get along with though he will admit neither of these things. Kertus being a man of 'honor' and duty conflicts with Carters more questionable ethics and background, they only ever seem to get on when excessive force is needed, but apart from these times Carter can't stand the dull ex-soldier. He sees Luka as an arrogant richboy who couldn't care less about the others, which incidently makes him one of the few people in the precinct he chooses to associate himself with. Carter had no time at all for Royce and though he gets along with few people anyway he has a particular dislike for Royce and the feeling is mutual, he had never said a friendly word to Royce and doesn't intend to. He regards Eisler as a frail old man, but his experience and time served makes him one of the very few people Carter respects. Eli is just Eli, Carter has particular reason to dislike him, but he doesn't attempt to assosicate himself with him anyway.

Quirk: Having been a smoker for a long time, Carter is trying to cut down, to keep his mind off smoking he perpetually has a toothpick in his mouth instead.

Special skill: Informants and underground contacts. Due to his upbringing and childhood experience, Carter has a network of underground and criminal informants who he often uses and contacts to gather information on cases. His own experience also helps him understand criminals better although mostly from the lower class, having little experience with the upper class of the hives. He is also often employed in the 'bad cop' role in interviews and questioning of suspects, although if not watched he can sometimes go too far.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent angel of blood accepted indeed and yes i would count you as one of the fresh faces so thats one slot down


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I am interested in playing. I can have a character for you tomorrow if you still have a slot open.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Would be delighted to see a charactor from you Lireal, looking forward to it


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Any room for me, Herr Deathbringer? If so, I'll edit in a character in a bit. Be warned, however, I'm towards the end of Fatherland, so you may see some inspirations!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I think i can take whatever you throw DA so lets see what you've got.

So thats 1 vet slot and 2 fresh faces gone pending lirael and dark angels charactors


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'd like you to reserve a spot for me but I'm not currently sure if I would be able to join. Some of the RPs I'm playing now are nearing their end and some might close down so I need to see first what their fate will be.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like to get in if I can. Looks like it could be great.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

You can indeed. My ideal is 8 people though i will take 10 if their a sudden rush of charactor sheets.

For this type of rp i dont see that happening and thus im expecting a maximum of 8 and probably a struggle to reach the 6 mark

Please feel free to post up a charactor sheet for me to look at Goarr and Lirael
Angel of bloods is a superb guide for the standard i'm looking 
Komanko i have sent you a pm

Any unsure about the rp or with any queries feel free to pm me


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> For this type of rp i dont see that happening and thus im expecting a maximum of 8 and probably a struggle to reach the 6 mark


Problem with that statement is your hovering around the five players mark, assuming everyone gets in. From there, six shouldn't be much of a problem, but don't take my word for it.:grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

would it be alright if i saved a spot to edit in my character later deathbringer?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Not a problem at all high seraph, delighted to have you on board.

though i stand chastised by darkreever for negativity
we are indeed upon a tentative six, depending upon komanko and others charactor sheets


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Name: Brad Cole, the rookie
Age: 19
Marital Status: Single and looking

Weaponry: Shock Maul, Las Pistol

Appearance: Brad is the fresh faced kid fresh out of school. He stands about 5'7" and weighs in about 115 lbs when soaking wet. He is a bit pale from not being outside too much, and his face still bears acne scars. He remains shaven after many unsuccessful attempts at growing facial hair. His eyes are a deep dark brown, almost black, which matches the hue of his hair. He favors loosely fitting jeans held in place with a belt and long sleeved hoodies when he can get away with it. He has a wiry type of build that boasts sinewy dexterity and reflexes.

Personality: Brad is really self conscious. He really wants to please his superiors, and will often dig himself a deep hole as he overcompensates. He's quick to try and make others laugh, even at the expense of demeaning himself for their entertainment. He will watch those he's trying to entertain, however, to see if they are malicious enough to try and take advantage of his good nature. Once he has identified somebody like that, Brad will keep them at arms distance, and it's often hard work to get back in his good graces. Most times he's suspicious of strangers, but he plays it off, trying to give them the benefit of a doubt. If they show themselves to be legit, Brad will often be the first one to try and make friends.

History: Brad was the class clown growing up. He was nowhere near as muscular or athletic as the other guys, so he turned to his wit as self defense. He learned that if you can make the enemy laugh, they're much less inclined to make your life a living hell. Still, there were those who took advantage of his good nature, and it made him rather wary of others. This turned into a skill of being able to read body language, as well as a natural flair for languages. Before long, it was somewhat easy to tell good people from bad. Brad became disgusted with all the wrong he saw going on around him, and it amazed him that nobody else could see it. As he grew a developed, he found himself sticking up for the underdog and the down-trodden. Once his schooling was complete, he signed up to become a reeve. 

Quirk: always runs his hands through his hair when nervous and hums tunes to himself when preoccupied.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

deathbringer if there is still space I would like to join if that is ok with you

EDIT: deathbringer has approved of my entry to this rp, so I shall be posting a character up soon.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Would I be able to grab a spot in this rp? I'll be able to post a character tomorrow.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

ok so
vets
1 Dark angel 
2 Lord Ramo
3 Komanko

Fresh faces 
4 Angel of Blood
5 Lirael
6 Goarr
7 High seraph
8 Captain Fatty 
9
10

Only two more fresh face slots left.
Any veterans wishing to join send me a pm and we can discuss the freshness of said face

May i add delighted to see high seraph and captain fatty who were not scarred by the eventual death of my own rp
Thanks for sticking with me. Looking forward to your charactors


*** Lirael your charactor is good, I'm assuming he wears a hoodie over the shirt and trousers of the department uniform?

Also missed out the special skill... add that and were good to go. A great little rookie charactor


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

oh, darn.

you got time to be a GM DB? semester finally freeing up a bit?? haha


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

got up to date with all my rp's this week
i have a lab and 250 words of an essay to do over the weekend
can i go out and play in the yard now mom?

darn?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Rhian Silver

Age: 26

Gender: female

Marital status + kids: Single, sister lives with Rhian and has one child.

Weaponry: Shock maul las pistol

Appearance: Rhian stands at around 5"9, her blonde hair is tied back into a ponytail, and has black highlights in her hair. Her eyes are light green and her skin is fairly pale. Her face is unblemished. Rhian's uniform is white shirt, black trousers and a departmental tie dark blue with the aquilla crest. She wears a leather trench coat over her immacuatly kept uniform. Her pistol holster is on her right thigh whilst her shock maul dangles from her waist.

Personality: Rhian really tries hard to get on well with her fellow officers, she knows that one day she may rely on them and as such she needs to know what kind of character they are. However she is not sure about some of her fellow officers, especially younger less experienced officers. She is a determined person and will do almost anything, with the exception of wasting innocent life to get the job done. She spends a lot of her time working away when she is at home, helping out other officers when they can't form a clear link in their cases, and she does a lot of overtime hence she has a very weak social life, though she does go out every now and then when she is not covering another officers workload.

Background: Rhian was born into a lower noble family. She was the youngest child of four and as such had no clear path set out before her. Her elder brothers went into the family business and were groomed as such, but Rhian stayed away from that and grew up around ex cops as she spent a lot of time with her granddad who was a cop.When she was old enough she started training to become a cop, her grandfather getting her an interview before she was accepted into the academy.

She studied hard as possible whilst she was there and could always be found to be one of the first people to volunteer for demonstrations and the such. She excelled at fire arm training and was considered to be a marksman, whilst she did fairly average at close combat training. She passed training in the top 40% of her class. Her most notable case was a year after she joined the force, having to find a serial rapist, she managed to track him down to a hab block. He was in the process of raping his fourth victim when police moved in and used her as a human shield. Rhian was reluctant to open fire and risk hitting the hostage so told the arbites to hold their fire unless they got a clean shot. As it was Rhian got the killing shot, when the rapist finally realised he had nowhere to run he opened fire on the arbites. Rhian managed to get a headshot, saving the girls life as well as several officers. Several months after she got an award for bravery in the line of duty, taking a knife wound to the shoulder to save a fellow officer her grandfather, the person she respected and loved the most passed away.

Her sister moved in with her after she became pregnant out of wedlock and as such she was disowned by her family. She moved in with Rhian who cared not whether she was pregnant or not. Her sister is the same height as Rhian but her hair is cut short and is brown. Her eyes are hazel. Rhian cares a lot about her family and about her fellow officers and will do all she can to make sure that both are kept safe.

Relationships with other characters: She has heard of Daniel Carter, a member of the force. His methods seem to be ruthless and she is not entirely sure about him, though she does share some of his views.

Quirk: Rhian always has a stick of gum in her mouth, chewing at it constantly. Some think that it is her way to keep calm and focussed and was also her way of remembering her grandfather who always seemed to have a stick of gum in his mouth when he told her stories about when he was a cop.

Special skill: Rhian can analyse information that is put in front of her and is able to link up evidence efficiently.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha. 

I was saying darn cuz all the vet slots are taken


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Right as this rp seems to be going in a most excellent manner i will be adding another vet slot (for unekpekted and one more fresh face slot bringing us up to 12)
Please note fresh fate does not mean an hour on the ducking school or token treatment from the vets
It is merely a method of regulation and thus some fresh faces though fresh and full of life may not be so fresh

vets
1 Dark angel 
2 Lord Ramo
3 Komanko
4 unexpekted 22

Fresh faces 
5 Angel of Blood
6 Lirael
7 Goarr
8 High seraph
9 Captain Fatty 
10
11
12

Only three more fresh face slots left.
Sadly I will be accepting no more vets


May i add delighted to see high seraph and captain fatty who were not scarred by the eventual death of my own rp
Thanks for sticking with me. Looking forward to your charactors


*** Lirael your charactor is good, I'm assuming he wears a hoodie over the shirt and trousers of the department uniform?

Also missed out the special skill... add that and were good to go. A great little rookie charactor


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Alexander “Alex” Kertus

Age: 29 

Gender: Male

Marital status: Married no children. His wife is an administrative cleric working with one of the Ordos Hospitaller outreaches. Her name is Olivia. She is 5” 6’ with green eyes, mid-back length black hair, and 25 years old. At home Alexander is a pure gentleman to his wife, and will go out of his way to assist her whenever she needs it.

Weaponry: Shock maul, las pistol

Appearance: Alexander is 5” 10’ and is slightly more muscular than average. His hair is prematurely grey and kept buzzed short, eyes are blue, and skin is tanned. He normally keeps his facial hair shaved. From his days in the Guard, Alexander has a tattoo of the Kayan 87th on his left arm, and several tattoos beneath scars on his body. His uniform is white shirt, black trousers, departmental dark blue tie with aquilla crest, and prefers the leather trench coat.

Personality: Alexander has a strong grizzled demeanor. He has a deep sense of duty. His current work as a reeve is his stepping stone into a position with the Arbitrators. He has a deep sense of duty instill in him from an upbringing in the Schola Progenium. While he tries to portray a hard outside he constantly tries to keep others from danger. He keeps what few friends he has close. One of the major holdovers from his past is a likelihood to use excessive force.

Background: Alexander is a progena. His mother died in child birth, and his father was a commander in the Guard. His upbringing was undertaken in one of the few orphanages dedicated to the Schola Progenium. The first 18 years of his life were spent beneath the harsh discipline of the abbots and headmasters. He received excellent marks in several areas, most notably in drills and anatomy classes.

When his education was completed Alexander joined the Guard. He spent most of his conscription off world. He trained in the position of medic within his squad. During this time Alexander began to better understand human behavior. After 6 years he returned home. After seeing what men would do on a battlefield he hoped to assist in another way. Alexander joined the reeves. He continued his education with weaponry and medical training when he was able.

Relationships with other characters: Regarded as a man of honor, and duty some times he seems rather dull. 
He sees Daniel Carter as a possible problem as he has such close ties to the underworld, and his cocky attitude. There have been very few moments that the two have seen eye to eye. These normally being when excessive force was involved.
He sees Brad Cole as an inexperienced rookie. Thus far he has not seen anything that would cause him to dislike the young man.
Rhian Silver is seen as an invaluable asset as she is an excellent analyst. Off of the clock he has seen very little of her so he can not speak for her actions there. 
Luka Verdnik appears to be a decent individual. He does have flashes of his past as a playboy. Many different rumors circle around him, and his parents money.
Alexander has little respect for Royce Aykin and his closed mindedness. He has voiced his opinion several times and, while he might not have ever told Alex to his face, the insults still have still reached him.
Artur Eisler is seen as an elder who's advice is valuable. While this is true Alexander has noticed the old man's failing health, even though he may not know exactly what is causing it along with the drinking and smoking.
Eli Barak appears to be another good man. Alexander doesn't like this man's recklessness as he has seen too many men on a battlefield die due to similar activity's.
Seremus Dorin seems to be dependable despite his lethargic nature. The man could be useful, but Alexander has seen too many men laying dead on battlefields who acted the way Seremus does. On some occasions he also doesn't appear to have the stomach to do what needs to be done.
Michael Romanov is a fighting man, something that Alexander can respect, though as a merc his activity is questionable. Combine this with a quest for vengeance, and his obsession with knives this man is seen as possible problematic. 

(will add more when more posts) 

Quirk: After his upbringing Alexander keeps two small charms on his person. First is a small chunk of stone from the orphanage that has been rubbed smooth from constant handling. The other is his dog tags complete with the medic symbol. Both are normally on the same necklace.

Special skill: Weaponry Expert, Medical Training. From his years in the guard, and training he has undertaken Alexander knows quite a bit about weapon forensics. He can tell a well made weapon from something more mediocre, and the difference between human and xeno weaponry. He has also served as a medic in warzones allowing him some additional knowledge on the effects of weaponry against a human body.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Luka Verdnik

Age: 24

Gender: Male

Marital status: Bachelor through and though

Weaponry: Shock Maul, Las Pistol

Appearance: Luka stands six feet tall and weighs one hundred and eighty pounds. He has dark brown hair with red streaks through it that is always unruly, glacial blue eyes, five o'clock stubble and a perpetual smile on his face. Luka wears the basic Reeve's uniform of white shirt, black trousers, departmental tie dark blue with aquilla crest and the short black coat. He keeps the Las pistol in a hip holster on his right side and keeps the shock maul loose on the opposite hip.

Personality: Luka constantly plays up the image of being nothing but a rich playboy interested only in whatever is in front of him for a few seconds. However Luka uses this to put people off guard and catch them in lies while working a case.

Background: Luka grew up on his families vineyard in the wide plains. Luka was never interested in making wine or taking over the family vineyards but in chasing the local girls. When Luka reached the age seventeen his parents shipped him to the hive in an effort to instill some sense of responsibility in their son. 

While there Luka was enrolled at the Sentine by his Aunt on request from his parents. Luka was determined to be miserable for the entire time he was there. This changed when he met some of the very pretty girls in his class that had heard of the Verdnik wines and were interested in him. Needless to say Luka to advantage of it until his instructors found out they had almost expelled the young Luka. His parents stepped in and donated some money to the academy and Luka was allowed to stay but was watched all the time.

Luka graduated and was made a street sentine for the first two years of duty and somewhat enjoyed them. While there Luka witnessed some horrible crimes man commits against another. When he was accused of assaulting a suspect and violating a prisoners rights he was brought before the High Reeve. Luka's parents stepped in to help him yet again, by paying the sentine credits and buying him the position of Reeve. After his appointment as a Reeve Luka had received news that his parents had passed away and left everything to him. Luka rejected the offer and lets his Aunt take over the vineyards. After three years as a Reeve Luka started to actually take his duties seriously.

Relationships with others: Luka doesn't care what the other Reeves think of him.
Daniel Carter seems like he could be a good person to be friends with considering his background. Luka has gotten a few drinks with Daniel off-work.
Brad Cole is a wet behind the ears rookie with no street experience and Luka doesn't show him much respect.
Alexander Kertus is a hard man. Luka respects the mans knowledge of weaponry.
Rhian Silver is a good analyst. Luka is ambivalent towards her.
Royce Aykin is stuck up. Luka doesn't talk to him much because it seems Royce doesn't like him.
Artur Eisler is the Old One at work. Luka respects the mans age and experience.

Quirk: Luka always has a smirk on his face that turns into a smile at the drop of a hat.

Special Skill: Growing up around money Luka has developed an acute sense of what goes on in the minds of the wealthy.

hope this okay db. oh and if this rp ends up the same way as your other one, I WILL DECLARE THEE TRAITOROUS EXTREMIS and send space marines after you!!:ireful2:
no just kidding.:biggrin::laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Royce Aykin
gender: Male
Age: 38
Family status: married with two young adolescent boys. 
weaponry: shock maul and las pistol
Appearance: 6' 2'' (1.9 meters) about 190 pounds (86 kg). White skinned, buzz cut with brown hair on top and brown hair on the sides that are just starting to show some gray. close cut goatee. Almost skin colored lips. left cheek dimple and narrow nose. Blue-gray eyes. pretty thin eyebrows as well, which are brown in color as well. The skin on his face looks pretty roughed up. Wears the standard department uniform preferring the trench coat option for outer where. He likes to keep his belt gear and weapons concealed, seeing no reason to reveal them unless they are needed.

*Background:* Royce grew up in a mountain town whose occupants were almost entirely miners and other mountain workers. he was raised in a family and community still very attached to Kyan and its traditions. Amongst the mountain workers he learned at a young age the hard work philosophy and lifestyle of Kyanians, and these were the traditions he knew of. The Imperium religion was the only one they knew by the time he was born (I think that goes along with what you have going on DB) but the traditions of kyanian community and values remained. He had intended on continuing in his father's line of work in the mountains and as young teenager often went into the mines and ridges with the older men as they worked. Safe and secure from Imperial ears in their environment, he heard over and over again how the Imperium reaped the benefits of their hard work, labor, and Kyan's plentiful resources without making their lives any better. In fact, the men would say how they were less happy with each passing year, and the common belief was that it had been that way ever since the Imperium had taken control. Each year for thousands of years Kyan's people were less and less content while demands increased more and more. 

some of the men had stories of Kyans going to other worlds and laughing at how their labor put the work of other men to shame. Royce gained a true inner pride of rhis people in the mountains. One day in the mine's he nearly lost his life however. the ceiling of a tunnel caved in crushing him and slamming him to the ground. the experience left many light scars on his face and fore arms, dent like features. If the men weren't Kyan men, they likely never would have dug him out in time, and he never forgot that fact. 

That experience and several other more minor ones, led Royce to consider other job possibilities. He still wanted to help his people but perhaps in a way that didnt involve an activity that almost cost him his life before even starting the actual work. He appreciated and admired the work of the mountaineers but wasnt sure he could do it himself. he moved to the Hive. he quickly realized the Hive had a much higher rate of crime, in fact the mountain towns he grew up near had virtually none. The thought of Kyanians hurting one another made him sick, and so his interest in becoming a reeve began. Not too long afterward, he met his wife, Linsen, and soon had two children, two years apart from each other and both boys.

With the recent events involving the martyred matriarchs in concern with the Imperium demanding men, demanding bodies for their army, Royce has quickly developed an actual rooted bitterness toward the Imperium and the arbite security forces. It was no secret, the Imperial Guard. He knew most of the Kyans that the Imperium wanted would be used as canon fodder, or meat shields for people of importance. They would make the Kyanian boys forget they even have a home world and that dieing for the Imperium was a great sacrifice. It was clear after all that they did in deed care about the people they sent toward these alien threats, since they had been willing to gun down their mothers for them...

The thought of drafting has sunk a worry deep into his gut for his own boys. though still young, the last thing he wanted for them was to be drafted into the imperial Guard. He wants them here with his people where they belong. 

*Personality:* Though he has an inner hatred for what the Imperium has been doing to Kyan recently, he still tries his best to do his job the absolute best he can, believing to stick to his peoples' reputation of excellent work. He may not be doing field or factory labor but he believes in hard work all the same. He loathes crime and those who commit it, whether it be kyanian on kyanian or otherwise was just as bad in their own separate ways. when he works he's focused, but he does have a wife and two children still, so he knows he cannot afford to become a numb, dark person with a frozen soul, like some of the other reeves seemed to do in order to do their jobs and not be bothered by the line of work. 

He has been on the job for over a decade no and therefore has good deal of experience under him, but he certainly isn't at the top of the ladder yet either. He takes his heritage to heart. he has tendancies to talk over other or interrupt them without thinking about it, so he may come off as rude to some. He is very respectful to those he believes deserves it though, and if someone seeks help from him and shows they are willing to do the work and do it right he is more than willing to help the best he can. He does have a sense of being a model Kyanian. Sometimes he feels himself a coward from turning away form the mountains and his family's traditional work. He knows he cant go back now though, as his family is settled in the Hive and his wife has no intention of having her sons work in the often dangerous mines. though he loves his wife, he realizes it is mentalities like this that are losing the Kyanians their uniqueness, their personality, and he fears that once the Kyanians lose their self identity the Imperium will abuse them and their world like any other faceless globe of resources that suffers in the muck and dust of an elite upper class living hundreds of stories above the streets who would move to Kyan thinking it had a nice view while the native inhabitants slummed away below.

He might be called a 'no bullshit' kind of guy, as its how he tends to act toward both his coworkers and criminals.

*Quirks:* exhales heavily out of his nose fairly frequently if he's not thinking about it, often out of just one nostril. (not like constantly but it can be pretty noticeable if your around him long enough.) He often has some kind of small metal object in his hands like a key or coin to fiddle with. He prefers to be called by his first name, but tends to call others by their last. 

*Special skills*- growing up in the mountains he has strong legs, and is known to be quick on his feet. Also from spending time in dark mines he learned to become well aware of his surroundings. Many say it seems like he has a sixth sense when it comes to his surroundings as it is very difficult to sneak up on him. After being a Reeve for quite some time he has become very familiar with different wounds and what weapons would make them, he is certainly no medical expert though.

*Relationships*: (Using last names here just cuz, but i'm sure many will be known by their first once we get going) He has a strong distaste for carter and Kertus, one being a former criminal and the other a former Guardsman. He thinks Cole is a promising new member and wants to work hard and do good, but just needs a lot of reshaping and teaching and all that. Silver seems to have a good head on her shoulders to him as well, and he has no reason not to be fine with her. The fact that Royce is a no bullshit kind of guy often leads those like Verdnik to get on his nerves. He enjoys the company of Artur and Eli.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

How am I supposed to top that unxpekted XD couldn't you at least post it after I post mine lol, anyway I'm gonna start working on a sheet soon.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Oi, a non alcoholic police officer? Thats a bit unrealstic.

I'm a fresh face right? 

If so, i'll have a character up tonight.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Artur Eisler.

Age: 50.

Gender: Male.

Marital/Descendant Status: Artur is a divorcee of twelve years. His ex-wife, Tatiana, and he have a single daughter named Lucia. Their relationship is bad at its best, however, and thus Lucia and Artur have minimum contact. Lucia is currently on her sixteenth cycle.

Weaponry: An antiqued Shock-Maul and Las-Pistol.

Appearance: Once, Artur had been an handsome devil. Now, he is simply a devil. His face is weathered and marred with myriad wrinkles, his cheeks and forehead especially. His regal pupils have dilated into grey globules, and red veins constantly jut across the whites. His lips are narrow, leathery strands of flesh and hide his yellowed teeth, an undesired effect of alcoholism and addiction to tabac. His hair has lost its original tone of blonde and is now an unhealthy grey-white, combed back to hide several balding spots. He is neither tall nor short, but more of a perfect collection of both.

Personality: Artur is cynical, cold and humoristic. He enjoys the companionship of other Reeves greatly, and would probably class Royce as one of his better friends, having known him for a great deal of time. Despite his haggard appearance, Artur Eisler is a perfectionist. His uniform and weapons are polished and administered to the highest possible grade, and he sets an high example for the newer recruits to follow. Whereas he holds no official power, Artur likes to believe that he would be followed to hell and back. Of course, he’s too much of a lazy thuck to do anything like that.

Background: Artur Eisler was borne into a relatively wealthy family. His father was a former Miner who had retired when Artur was conceived, not wanting to injure himself, or worse. Taking everything they had, the Eislers immigrated to the Hive. They took up an Hab in the metallic sprawl, and enlisted Artur in the nearest school.

It was far from the best, however. Artur was a brawler as a child, and made few friends in the many schools which he attended. His father, Hans, died of rust-lung (A disease which he inherited from the Mines, and which Artur would later suffer.) before he could see his son reach his sixteenth cycle. His mother was astonished by the sudden passing of her husband, and indulged herself in the bottle. Artur could do nothing but watch as his life collapsed, and blamed himself for the loss of his father, and gradual suicide of his mother.

It was on the turn of his seventeenth cycle that his mother took her own life, throwing herself from a high construction girder in a drunken stint. Artur felt nothing for her loss. Their relationship had deteriorated greatly, enough that Artur refused to attend her incineration. It was not until he began running with an Underhive Gang that he realised he was set upon a damned path. He did not particularly dislike the adrenaline rushes, or the violence, but it was the fact he was slowly rotting away in the perpetual darkness.

He fled the Underhive, and never returned in civilian clothes. During his travels up the sprawl, he slowly began to realise that the Reeves were the right thing for him. Upon the turning of his nineteenth cycle, he enrolled in the Sentine. It was not the greatest of jobs, but it allowed him surprisingly free room to do what he liked. He met his wife-to-be, Tatiana during an investigation on the murder of her parents (She was much younger, nearly half of his age.), and instantly fell for her.

When she divorced him, after a break down of their relationship which could be traced back to his occupation, Artur followed in his mother’s footsteps and turned to drink. For years he was troubled, unable to upkeep the full demands of his job, often fumbling up. Now, he is reformed, however. While he still drinks and smokes daily, he has learned to control himself somewhat during working hours, and thus is mostly fine.

Relationship with other Characters: Eisler likes to think that he gets along with all of the Reeves. His experience is welcome advice to many, though some he will clearly shun. As aforementioned, he’d rather the company of Royce out of anyone, being of an older, more experienced age.

Quirks: Eisler’s voice is a raw, rasping sound. This is due to rust-lung, which Eisler was diagnosed with several years earlier. Now, he is near his end. He knows it and several select others do, but for the most part, Eisler ignores it.

Special Skills: Interrogation. Eisler is, despite his aged appearance, shockingly tough. He will gladly torture information out of someone, and then have a drink. Everything ends with a drink.

There. Not the best of characters, far from what I wanted, actually. But - It's the best I can do in my state of mind atm. Sorry if it's not good enough, Deathbringer.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lirael just needs to make that one change, see above.. its minor and a good little charactor sir

The others are all perfectly fine in particular Goarr, an excellent charactor

Ramo excellent

High seraph i accept your challenge and will bow my head before the chainsword if this goes south.

Da it was more than good enough

And komanko thats what you have to top to get the rp medal.

Horn, let me get back to you as we both know your a vet. If no new faces join.

WE HAVE THREE SLOTS LEFT then ill put you in the fresh face section

Just captain fatty and komanko to go


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Deathy, would you like to rub it in a little more, I am open for rubbing (ulala). On a more serious note, I will be able to post only later, I hope in one hour because I'm having guests here, I did not invite them but my parents did and I have to keep them company most of the time...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

komanko;792996 I am open for rubbing (ulala). [/QUOTE said:


> Yeah i'd keep that knowledge to yourself
> 
> Other than that unexpekted, dark angel would you like to join me in a bout of virtual ceremonial medal polishing
> 
> Whenever you can post it up mate, there are still plenty of slots left for others to join so your in no rush


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> *** Lirael your character is good, I'm assuming he wears a hoodie over the shirt and trousers of the department uniform?
> 
> Also missed out the special skill... add that and were good to go. A great little rookie character


Oh, sorry, I should have been more specific. He only wears the hoodie when not in uniform. While in uniform, he tries to look regulation, but there is always wrinkles or such. Think kid fresh to college without a parent figure doing his laundry for him. The occasional scorch mark or over-wrinkled slacks.

Special skill: Brad would love to be an electronics guru. Need a datapad hacked, an electronic lock bypassed, or a movie pirated? Brad Cole is your man. When messing with circuit boards and compiling code, Brad feels truly confident and much of his self-inflicted stigma seems to disappear.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Name: Eli Barak

Age: 33

Gender: Male

Marital status + kids: Eli is a widower. He has no children and lives with his good friend Seremus Dorin.

Weaponry: Shock maul and las pistol

Appearance: 6'6" and 160lbs, Eli is quite thin. His short black hair sits messily on his head, contrasting his bright green eyes. Despite his unkempt hair, his goatee is neatly trimmed. On top of the standard Reeve's uniform he wears a black jacket. This is to ensure that his weapons are easily reached and visible to anyone around him.

Personality: Although he misses his wife, Dienne, very much, Eli tries not to dwell on the past and let those events change him any more than they already have. He is laid back and friendly most of the time but takes his job very seriously. Or so he says to cover up his recklessness. Ever since his wife's death he has lived with a slight disregard for his own well being that not even he is aware of most of the time. He enjoys being in the company of friends but has found it hard to begin a new relationship.

Background: Eli was born in the hive into a well off family - not rich, but not starving either. His father worked in an explosives manufacturing facility while his mother looked after him. He was sent off to school as early as possible where he spent his early life learning and making friends, both of which were easy for him. Almost as soon as he finished school, during his 18th year, he enrolled in the Sentine, seeing it as the only thing that interested him. He breezed through training, his above average intelligence and people skills being a great help, not to mention his natural affinity for handling the laspistol. Although he was nowhere near the strongest, he was fast. His favorite saying is 'fight smarter, not harder.'

His time as a Reeve has mainly gone by without major incident and at 25 years, he met Dienne after arresting her abusive, criminal partner. She was so grateful that she agreed to a date and they married a couple years later. It was only to last one and a half years though, as Dienne was killed at the age of 29. Eli was 30.

Dienne was walking home from her parents place when two Arbites ran up to her and asked if she had seen the group of men involved in a shooting resulting in the death of an Imperial agent. The shooting had occured within the last hour and the men were believed to be in the area. Before she could reply, a group of men fitting the shooter's descriptions rounded the corner and opened fire, solid slugs and las blasts from stolen weapons tore the Arbites apart. Dienne was caught in the fire and died at the scene.

Eli was forced out of the investigation because of his personal feelings and the murderers were later killed in a shootout, denying him the revenge he thought was his. After a month of heavy drinking and self inflicted pain, he realised where his life would go if this continued, and he forced himself to straighten out, continuing his job, and life, as normally as he could. He has been with the Reeves for 15 years and shows no sign of getting bored or wanting a career change.

not too long ago, Seremus, suddenly appeared on Eli's doorstep asking to move in. the only thing he was told was that it was better for then to live apart. Eli had always thought they shared a great relationship, and he could not think of any reason why they would do this. Still, he could not say no to an old friend and has not regretted the decision yet.

Relationships with other characters: Eli tries to get along with the other Reeves, disliking internal conflict as a dangerous distraction from the job. He especially likes Artur for his dedication and looks up to him and his experience. He is annoyed by Lukas 'rich asshole' attitude but tries to ignore it and never brings it up.

Quirk: Eli will stroke his goatee in an exaggerated manner when thinking. Not on purpose, but subconsciously, and he won't notice it unless someone brings it up, which they usually do due to the comical nature of the action. He also drinks a lot more than the average man but refuses to allow himself to be called an alcoholic.

Special skill: Eli is very agile, being able to easily and quickly work his way through a crowd or dodge a slower man's attacks. He is also an expert shot with the laspistol, even when drawn in a rushed manner he could hit a target at medium range almost every time.

Edit: added the parts that me and horn agreed on. Did this edit on my phone so it might seem wrong in some parts.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

something to hopefully help out the rp for all the players. Since the beginning of the action thread is often confusing due to no one knowing who each others characters really are I have a few suggestions about how to remember who is who without flipping back and forth between the recruitment thread pages. 

read through each character sheet and on a piece of paper write down the name and just one or two words that will help you remember who they are. if you read the full bio that one word should bring the images back into your mind about their characteristics. for example daniel carter- past criminal.

Another thing that will help that often happens in the early stages of RPs is that players will suddenly CHANGE what their character is about. It is important tot remember that these are characters and in no way have to represent yourself or your own views or whatever. you cant always have them do what YOU would do, instead you have to know what THEY would do. if the character remains consistent in personality (they can change with events of course but only if its thought out well usually) then it will be easier for the other players to interact with yours successfully. 

just a few thoughts.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

What would my character do? My character would tell you to thuck off.

What would I do? I would tell you to fuck off.

You see, Unxpekted, you must incorporate yourself into the character! Except I’m not a balding, yellow-toothed, alcoholic (Deciding on that..:grin, smoking, dying old man. Looking forwards to the start of this now. I can’t wait to see how it all falls into place! Not exactly sure what it is about, if I am honest, however.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha, you're right DA you do, otherwise you have nothing to ground your character and make him or her relatable.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Still its fun from time to time to play an entirely different character, if you get used to a certain type of character your fun will be very limited. I personally like to play sadistic psychopaths but still I don't play them every time  I like to experiment with characters and try to make the best out of them. You don't need to have a common ground with the character you created thats all the fun in roleplays.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've tried to create different characters in the roleplays i've started in over the past few months. Whether its the quiet reserved marine sergeant in magnificent 7, the friendly giant devastator in crimson dawn, the sarcastic opportunist in age of dragons, the reluctant medic in scouring of arajo or now the narccissist and unfriendly reeve. Like to try and give variation, looking forward to developing Carter the most though


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I've tried to create different characters in the roleplays i've started in over the past few months. Whether its the quiet reserved marine sergeant in magnificent 7, the friendly giant devastator in crimson dawn, the sarcastic opportunist in age of dragons, the reluctant medic in scouring of arajo or now the narccissist and unfriendly reeve. Like to try and give variation, looking forward to developing Carter the most though


Maybe its because you can connect with the character more easily. Unlike most of the other characters which are not entirely human a police officer is the easiest to get into the mind of. Maybe it makes you more comfortable which will result in the end in a better development of personality and character. Just a thought though.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

My characters always bare similarities to me. They are mostly devilishly handsome, tall and God-Send’s. Of course, this isn’t me. :wink:

Nah, my characters are all pretty different. They do have resemblances to me, though. Alrik and Astelan, for example, are both hotheaded and arrogant. Heydrich was aristocratic, intelligent and a prick to those he thought were lesser than him. Eisler is a serial curser and humoristic, which I am both, if I want to be! I try to give them some similarities, but make them as different as I possibly can at the same time, if that makes sense..


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

That is, in a most basic sense, what roleplaying is all about. Shrugging off your own 'personal skin' for that of the character.

Unxpekted22 makes a very good point in the fact that you have to remain true to your character concept even when faced with a choice that may not lead to the 'best' outcome.

Something that I have found that works well is to write out my posts in MS Word before transfering them to the thread. I save all of my rp posts under the character's name, simply adding a marker inbetween each one as the files grow (you really don't want to know how long Keris' file is for the Claw...) This allows me to have an easy referance to my previous posts as well as keep notes on details as the plot moves forwards.

Another tip is to ask questions of the gm! I think this comes from my table top background more than anything, but you can ask any gm that has the misfortune to have me amid their players- after any given update I always want more! Sometimes the questions are just for additional details, sometimes they are more abstract- note also that the gm always has the right to refuse certain information!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Euphrati said:


> note also that the gm always has the right to refuse certain information!


Refuse, distort, be vague about..

Its a good idea to ask questions before posting, or to just speak with the GM and maybe throw an idea there way. Sometimes, all it takes is a single PM to turn a post of major god modding into GM allowed action; it can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Bah! I hoped that I will post today but I feel like if I will post right now it wont be serious so I will leave it for tomorrow. Thanks for the understanding deathy  

P.S If you really want you can rub me, I wont state where and I might get up and post something


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sage advice from some of the best rp'ers and the best rp'er on the forum
Take note

Moving on
After deep internal conversations and the consulting of the tarot cards I have decided to allow commissar horn to take a vet slot and thus close recruitment for this rp.

vets
1 Dark angel 
2 Lord Ramo
3 comissar horn
4 unexpekted 22

Fresh faces 
5 Angel of Blood
6 Lirael
7 Goarr
8 High seraph
9 Captain Fatty 
10 komanko

THOUGH RECRUITMENT IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED any fresh faces that pm me before komanko and comissar horn post there charactors will be considered however i am happy at 10

Komanko and horn you have plenty of time to post your charactors. I am not too fussed about when i start so take your time

Lirael;thats great
excellent captain fatty.

when all charactors are submited i'll copy them into the original post

May i add as reever said any questions pm me, doesnt mean ill answer them directly


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Updated the relationships section for the other characters now


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Name: Seremus Dorin

Age: 34

Gender: Male

Marital status + kids: Living separately from his wife and daughter who he visits frequently.

Weaponry: Shock maul las pistol 

Appearance: Standing at 6’ and weighing 84kg, Dorin is average built. Light brown hair, just combed back (a real rush job with sleeping spots visible sometimes), greying temples, dark, dull droopy eye lids above uninterested blue eyes and a creased forehead make Dorin look far older than he really is. A dark brown leather trench coat covers his uniform white shirt, tucked into his pants, and his Dept. tie is usually found slackened greatly beneath an undone shirt button. Dorin speaks common low gothic and stutters occasionally.

Personality: Appearing carefree and lazy, Dorin is a loyal law enforcer with an iron will. Neither shying away from company nor gravitating towards it, his social skills are very nonchalant, as well as concerning mostly everything else. Dorin’s melancholy attitude has influenced his actions such as taking bribes, which he never does, carefree of the consequences and implications on his promotion and life. Abhorring callous policing methods, Dorin has his own way of doing things, relying on wise choices and patience, which many officers see as being lazy. 

Background: A miner’s son, Seremus worked hard in his youth, digging through rock and moving large crates. It was at the age of eight that a small and sudden uprising of rebels caused the destruction of several mine shafts, killing his parents and friends. Seremus’ uncle, one of the reeves called into the case, took him and another little girl who’s family died, into his care. 

Living in the hive, Dorin was educated along with Anna, the girl, by their uncle as they worked to support their enlarged household. Working together in a factory, the two children formed a relationship that grew steadily.

Sixteen years old and to his uncle’s pleased dismay, Dorin joined the Local Enforcers. Working hard, Dorin supported his uncle and regretted what had happened to his parents. 
Two years later and nineteen, Dorin and Anna married. Promoted, and leading his first major case, Dorin was also offered his first major bribe. He refused. 

A year later, Sveta was born and Dorin started receiving threats from criminals he’d had tried and imprisoned. It wasn’t until his family was attacked that he realised the severity of the danger. Angry and reckless, Dorin searched for the mastermind behind the attack, eschewing his jurisdiction and rank. Finally, he discovered a gymnasium which was used as a headquarters base to the drug trafficking criminals. Violently assaulting them without back up, warrant or any one’s knowledge, Dorin was stopped and beaten to a pulp yet kept alive by the Drug Boss who wanted Dorin to see and feel his own mistake. 

Several years recovering in a hospital, Dorin was regularly visited by his wife and child as well as passing the time playing throwing games with his handcuffs. Having been finally released from medical care, Dorin was distraught and distracted by his previous case. His record becoming worse and worse as the lowest cases were starting to pile up on his desk.

Years later a sudden increase in drug trafficking caught Dorin’s attention as his fellow officers were starting to disappear. The department was in disarray as the drug lord was eluding them skilfully. Taking the initiative, Seremus explained to his mocking superiors the information he’d been collection frequently and lead his first successful drug bust in a long time. Within months, he was leading the operation from the front and it wasn’t long before he was charging into the drug lord himself, an expression of shock on the lord as he stared at the detective whose broken bleeding body he’d previously stood laughing over swung a shock baton into his face.

Having defeated his own self worthlessness Dorin picked up his act and was rapidly improving his reputation with success after success. Although improving in his department, Dorin’s relationship with Anna was beginning to decrease as his work was absorbing him from his family…well that’s what Dorin first thought.

His wife Anna loved him greatly, and supported him with his work but suffered from sexual deviancy and nymphomania. It wasn’t until he found her sleeping with her friend, another women, that he considered anything to be wrong. She explained to Dorin her urges and begged forgiveness from him, especially since promiscuity was severely punished. Begging on her knees in tears for him to stay, Anna was left alone with her daughter as Dorin grabbed his coat and moved in with his friend Eli Barak. He loves his wife and understands her but lives separately for her sake. He frequently meets with his daughter Sveta, their relationship being very close, and with Anna, who misses him greatly and occasionally begs him to return.


Relationships with other characters: If he has any enemies within the department, Dorin isn’t aware of them. He shares a friendship with Eli and doesn’t condone his other colleagues’ investigation methods, be they ruthless or reckless. 

Quirk: Dorin feels comfortable holding cuffs, and is frequently seen fiddling fluently with a pair. He’s never been seen to drink alcohol and carries a packet of Lho sticks which he smokes very rarely. Due to the heavy bashing he received prior to hospitalisation, Dorin occasionally stutters although this disappears when he becomes absorbed or heated with something.

Special skill: Deduction using general knowledge and thinking. He also has an uncanny ability to throw handcuffs expertly, something he practiced during his time being hospitalised.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just Komankos chartacter sheet we're waiting for now?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I really shortened the background so I wont keep everybody waiting and also so I wont need to write it for a whole week 

Name: Michael Romanov

Age: 46

Gender: Male

Marital status + kids: Widower (that’s the term in Wikipedia )

Weaponry: Shock maul las pistol (non negotiable) + 2 knives (or more, if possible at all).

Appearance: Michael stands at 5.6ft he is not to high but it never made any differences to him. He has green eyes and dark brown shoulder length hair which he ties in a pony tail. It can easily be seen that he is well in shape but not too muscular. On the other hand he is rather quick. He has a goatee which he takes good care of. He prefers wearing the leather trench coat then the black jacket, as the trench coat is helpful in hiding things which should not be seen. He has modified the coat by himself adding a lot of inside pockets in it which he can store things it. He's pistol is inside of his coat and his shock maul is strapped to his leg. He hides one of his knives in his coat and the other in his boot. Instead of shoes he wears boots. He wears the coat on top of his PDF uniforms which are a white shirt black trousers departmental tie dark blue with Aquila crest. He has several scars on his left cheek and another one which goes from right beneath his left eye to the end of his chin.

Personality: Michael is not a silent type but he is neither very talkative. From time to time he will interact with others, even joke with them but other times he just sits silently and stares into the unknown while "petting" his knife. Still he gets along with others just well. He personally does not joke but won’t mind listening to jokes, he likes humor but has no sense for creating jokes by himself so he dropped it and only listens to others. While working on a case or patrolling he is very serious and does his job well. He enforces order and justice and now always by rules of the office, this got him into trouble from time to time. Michael follows his own code of laws, he believes that justice can't apply the same for everyone and he does what he things is correct in the moment and not what he is dictated to do by higher authorities. He has no desire to lead people and he works better alone. Due to the fact that Michael believes that order must be maintained for the city to survive he is incorruptible and will hunt down does who take bribes to bring them to justice. Apart from that Michael is very active and it seems that he always does something, even if it’s walking in circle. He tries to take everything easily and thus it’s hard to offend him no matter how grave the insult his, this made him calm and not very aggressive.

Background: Michael was born in Kyan like the rest of his family, his family was not rich but they were not poor either so did not experience financial problems in his childhood. He spent most of his time at the streets of the great hive city as he had too much energy and at home he had nothing to do with it. Quickly he got to know most of the kids and people around the parts he traveled, those who he did not by name he knew by an alternative name. His father worked at a factory and his mother did the same. From time to time he would sneak in to the factory to help his parents carry various things. Yet most of his time he spent at the streets of the city. When his parents were home they gave him lessons on various classes but they were no professionals as teaching and most of the information did not find a place in Michael's mind. Several years passed, he was already fourteen and one day his mother silently spoke to him, she whispered him that father has died from a disease. He was shocked and did not know how to react, yet he was tough and he endured and blocked the feelings of loss, continuing his life like nothing had happened at all. 

Another six years passed and he was twenty years old already. He had to find a job but he did not have any specialty which he was good at. Nothing at all, having no other choice he left Kyan, he had nothing here left for him except maybe his father who he came to visit from time to time. He sought his fortune in the stars and so he left. He traveled for many years working as a mercenary but he was not just a gun-for-hire, he had his principles which he won’t betray. He never undertook jobs which involved killing innocents to his knowledge of course and he never took jobs from criminals. Those restrictions that he bounded himself in made it hard for him to find suitable jobs. Still he managed to find some, most of them were escort jobs or eliminating threats to a population like beasts, still he had a hard time with getting money. All the money he had he spent on his passion, knives. As a mercenary he spent most of his time bars looking for a job there. In the time which he did not have any job he practiced his knife throwing until the point which he could precisely hit at any point he wants from a decent range. Another two years passed, he had a job or escorting a caravan to one of the smaller outposts on Kyan, there he met his future to be wife Rachael. He used the time and talked to her while escorting the caravan. After that they started dating and soon the married. As a result of the marriage Michael decided to settle in Kyan, back to his native roots, back to his home. Another year passed and Rachael gave birth to a girl who was Michael's daughter, this was the happiest day in his life.

For long he already wanted to drop from the mercenary role, so he did it finally. Still order has to be maintained and money had to be made to support his family. So he joined the police force. He served for four years happily cracking most of the cases even if not in the most conventional ways. Yet there was once case that he did not manage to tie up, it was a series of murders. Michael worked on this case day and night until he finally cracked it; he managed to find the murderer by scanning evidence, comparing results, methods, from all the sites of death. In the end he managed to obtain the murderer's identity and he went there by himself so it won’t look suspicious but for some reason the murderer knew that Michael was unto him, and immediately when Michael entered the murderer's house he was knocked unconscious by the murderer. He woke up to find his purse taken from him, the murderer probably thought that back up will arrive soon so he did not hang their to kill Michael. Only then Michael remembered that he had a picture of his family and the address in his purse. He began to run but when he reached his house it was too late. He pushed the door to see its already open, he reached to his leg and pulled out the pistol and with the other free hand he reached to his knife from his coat. It was useless, when he moved to the kitchen at the house he saw his wife, she was dead, her stomach was punctured by many stabs but still his daughter was alive. He had to find her, he scoured the entire house quickly but found no trace of her, and then he heard the scream from outside. He rushed and saw a shady figure dragging a girl, he knew that it was his daughter and he sprinted as fast as he could. The shady figure quickly pushed the girl to an ally and followed her. Michael reached the ally, the murderer was holding his daughter with a knife to her neck, and he threatened Michael to let him go. Michael agreed but the murderer only smiled and moved his knife across the girls, cutting her throat open and then leaving her to fall. it all seemed to happen in slow motion, Michael roared in rage and despair pulling out his gun and releasing several shots into the killer but his shaky hand did not help and the killer was hit only by the leg which slowed him down, having no choice Michael drew his knife and threw it, the knife flied through the air piercing it with a nice sound and hitting the murderer right in the eye. The murderer fell down and Michael rushed to his daughter which was dying. He spent the last seconds of her life by her side and then she died. He began to cry, and he did so for about an hour but when he arose there was not a sign for the murderer, only Michael's knife laid on the ground. That day Michael swore to catch the murderer and avenge his family. 

Many years passed since then, and now he is 46 but still he takes an hour from each day to review all the evidence he had about the killer in hope for an enlightenment of a sort, so one day he will catch him finally. 

Relationships with other characters: Michael is a grim person and has nearly no close friends, but he is rather friendly to others even if he does not speak a lot. He has no close relations with others but he always observes them and learns new things.

Quirk: Always carries one knife or more with him, he obsessively sweeps his left hand's fingers across his knife which resulted in him bleeding many times. He does that automatically and especially while thinking, it helps him calm down and think straight if he is angry. 

Special skill: Knife expert, Michael is an expert on anything which relates to knives. He has the uncanny ability to spot wounds which were made by a knife and to know exactly what motions were used when the person used the knife, he can easily differentiate a stab from a cut. While surveying a dead body he can quickly see if it was shot or stabbed and in what way. He also likes throwing his knives which he carries with him, he is obsessed with knives and when he sees an exceptional knife he has a huge urge to take it. He also knows how a mind of a criminal works as he spent some time with them when he was a mercenary, this helps him in defeating and tricking criminals, or just understanding their reasons and path of action.

P.S: The knives, the one in the boot is similar to this http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/united/images/UC2657.jpg
The one in his coat looks close to this one, http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/ontario/images/ONM9BLACK.jpg, but a bit larger and longer.

Hope that’s fine, it may be a little chaotic and cut short but I did not want to spend the entire next week writing it


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

My house was burgled today my laptop stolen i apologise for the posting delay but i think its understandable


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck aye thats understandable, bad times dude


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry to that hear that DB, hopefully you get some compensation.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

This thread will be up tomorrow i apologise for the delay but it was necessary...... Be prepared your in way over your head


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Fully understandable. Hope everything got worked out well.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

that is understandable as lirael has said. hope ya got your laptop back.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh its just built it up for me a little more ^^. looking forward to it!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Quite a long post i know, but it is the opening one and you did give me quite alot to work with ^^


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Sent a Pm to Dark Angel. Will be posting following DA's post.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats excellet angel of blood and lord ramo

you all have about a week to post before i start nagging so plenty of time

angel of blood ramo has editted a reply into his post if you wish do the same

in future reply to people in a new post
5 lines is enough
your emotional response to what they said and then your own response 

i understand in this case there was very little to say more than a nonchelant greeting so editting is fine


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll be aiming to get my first post up tonight. just pulled an all nighter and will be going to a couple classes before getting to catch up on the sleep.

I thought you forgot about my character at first because the name wasnt highlighted haha.

btw, anyone by chance know whats up with BAV? he's being quite the aloof heresy user lately....i know he's not in this rp just wondering.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye i saw, merged my reply to Lord Ramo with Seraphs aswell


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

excuse me, some of you are _new_ to the rp threads? I've read every word, and these are some damn good posts in the action thread from everyone so far in my opinion. now its just a matter of keeping it up after the exciting round of first posts! haha. still got a few people to go though.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

nah were _newish_ unexpexted. i think all of us have at least one or two other rps in general under our respective belts. its also thanks to rpers like you, dark angel, deathbriner, angel of blood, liriael and comissarhorn that ya get posts like that.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Gonna post mine right now so Unxpected feel free to reply


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Comissarhorn, I read your entire post in the voice of Max Payne. Awesome. :washim:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Few things i havent said
one i am insanely pleased with the standard of this rp thus far

absolutely superb goarr angel of blood lirael beyond my wildest dreams

horn love the perspective keep it up

seraph and komanko as good as ever

unekpekted ramo fatty and dark angel as usual phenomenal

now i need a litle feedback have i given you enough to work with or too much per post?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

All good, I'm fine with it. Just takes longer to write the posts.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm good with what you're looking for. For me, it's kinda like a blueprint. You show me what you're looking for, and I get to build. Not often somebody tells me what they're looking for when I write.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheers mate. Think its brilliant so far, given me alot to do for my update as for everyone really, but i think its excellent, will be putting alot more time into this update and checking over other things to make it better an accurate. Brilliant way to help me develop RP skills, hopefully will continue to show in this RP aswell as others. Good effort mate


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks glad you find it that way

just a note, for thi section of the rp, where everyone is working pretty much in pairs but otherwise independent when both of you post, i will be making an update to the result of your tests/ investigations.

One thing i forgot in the update for carter and kersky though you will get next to nothing out of the kids, merely their mother got up in the middle of the night and one of them heard the stairs creak and the door open as she looked into their room. And that one f them found her crying.

You might get more out of the woman, her name is carla vermanda and she is the next door neighbour and the mothers best friend. You need to pose a few questions to her and try tyo keep her out of the way, see the update for rhian and seremus as to what i mean

Sorry to add to your writing load


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm really enjoying it. You’re giving us a lot of information to work with and I like that. I also like the fact that I'm looking over my posts alot more.
Thumbs up to you my good man.

Add to the writing load? No problem! You even cleared up about the only questions I currently had.

Well there is one more. Do we see any obvious injuries or cause of death gunshot, knife wound, pool of blood?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

well the child is over her but yes a pool of blood sounds nice and dramatic. The evident wound would be a knife stab to the chest where blood pooled from, other obvious cuts to the body of the same precise kind

Glad to be on the right track


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the current load and quality of updates. Gives us more to work with, increases the quality of our posts and the rp overall.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

nah your doing a fantastic job describing things so we have to make our posts that much better to keep equal with you like others have already said.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in my update. I have been waiting for others to post, but I shall wait no longer. My post will be later today, barring unforeseen problems.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I apologise for the lack of a post, also. But, as you've probably noticed, it isn't just IoYH. The Claw is in desperate need for a post, as is the updating of a character. I have hit a major writer's block, so I'm struggling with everything, even a desired fiction that I long to write. Hopefully I'll have something up by the weekend.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

take your time, i'm in no rush at the moment
I've hit writers block with my rp's too its killing me at the moment as i really want to write just not getting anywhere


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It's a pain in the arse, isn't it, mate? I've got two fictions that I _need _to write; The first is about a rogue Blackship named _The Ivory Web_ and the other is a currently untitled Mafia fiction, set in my own American City. Both will be fun to write, but I just.... Can't.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I have run into a bit of a problem. I am about to begin the process of moving, and I am not going to be able to devote time to any RP. I apologize. I hope to return to this forum in the future and RP with all of you in the future. There is a lot of talent here, and I shall miss it while I am away.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

who needs to post still? I know komanko does but not sure who else


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Think its a good half actually. Festive season and all that, busy times (and drunk times...) thought the RP's overall might die down abit over the holidays


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> who needs to post still? I know komanko does but not sure who else


i shall get ontoi nagging and updating after christmas yet currently allowing everyone imcluding myself to wallow in festive spirit


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Only half of my post is up. I thought that Eisler and Chad could have some interaction, before moving straight to the precinct. So yeah, waiting on that to finish mine!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

same here, just waiting for horn


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a little bump here to hopefully get people back on this


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I already told deathbringer and I know that he did not say anything but I dropped out of the RP quite along time ago


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Did this one die as well? 'Cause ya know if that happens Deathbringer will no longer be able to post due to a terminal case of chainsword.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

come onnn, this one cant die, was one of the best RP ideas ever


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

righty tighty lefty loosy as my dt teacher used to say, bastard tho he was. 
Firstly i apologise. I submit myself into the care of the inquistor's henchman whose alias is better known as high seraph.

I plead guilty.

My laptop went down, christmas, then i lost some players and wait upon others plus exams, then my internet went down. Still this is no excuse.

I have failed yet i will do a quick head count as i still wish to keep this rp alive.

Those still in this say aye in this thread. I'm certain i can pick this up from where we are at.

Any new members which this catches their eye also give me a shout in this thread.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Aye, I am still at your service to continue my lad.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

definetly still in


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

aye, though I'm not sure if the update for my guy will need adjusting due to komanko dropping out. I cant even remember the name of my character right now :shok:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

yes i will have to adjust but if possible i dont want this to die
however three is not really enough
lireal and komanko have dropped out and i havent seen hide nor hair of many of the other guys.

I'll do a pm round but if not i might have to regrettably close this and try a less ostentations project. However no doubt i will come back to this when ive improved my gming a little.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah so your internet went out? Then no need to go over there and bring the always usefull chainsword. I'm still in. Aye Aye mon capitan.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

righty ho
dark angel is in this as well so we have enough by far and away.
So im giving til monday for anyone else that wishes to be in this, then i will endeavour to update and bring this back on the road.
Sorry for taking so long and thank you for your continued support


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope to be able to continue in this one. Sorry I had to leave for so long, but I should be done with all the moving and business trips. I really hope to see this one revitalized. Should it pick back up, you can count on Brad being there.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

no problem
that makes it 6
you've not missed anything really 
my fault its been a hard couple of months

list ramo
dark angel
unexpekted
lirael
angel of blood
high seraph

I think 6 should be more than enough to keep this going pretty nicely


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Add me in for this one. I would be happy to go for it.


----------

